# SQS O2A 6 Speed Transmission Gear Oil Recommendations



## lastonetobefirst (May 7, 2014)

Anyone out there running an sqs o2a dog-kit if so could give me some advice on the fluids i should be using:thumbup:


----------



## lastonetobefirst (May 7, 2014)

TTT


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*tranny lube*

i love redline MT-90 in my vw-audi manuals. you can contact redline + talk to a real person for their recommendation for your uncommon setup


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

Pennzoil Syncromesh :thumbup:


----------

